# Delete tune



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

I want to purchase a 2014 diesel cruze but only if it can be deleted. I have access to a efi live autocal but it looks like there is no where to get a tune file? So there is no way to flash these anymore?


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I believe I’ve seen Snipsey explain how to do the tuning if you can find or make the hardware.


----------



## 6adz00ks (Jul 5, 2021)

TX CTD said:


> I believe I’ve seen Snipsey explain how to do the tuning if you can find or make the hardware.


Do you know what kind of hardware?


----------

